# Alternatives to "pinned pedals" ??



## Dave7 (24 Jul 2012)

As a follow up to my previous questions .......just before I order new pedals.
Several people mentioned cuts/scratches etc from the pins-so............

1. Are cuts/scratches a part of using "pinned pedals"
2. If so, why not use serrated typed pedals ?

I'm part wuss & part whimp so dont fancy ripping my legs to bits on every ride


----------



## Norm (24 Jul 2012)

I've been off-roading on pedals with pins for around a million years and haven't a scratch yet. I just bought a new pair a couple of weeks ago to replace the cheap standard flats on my son's Sirrus and he says it's like riding a new bike.


----------



## billflat12 (24 Jul 2012)

aagghhhh old style bear-traps or terror-pins, depends on your type of riding., dmr v8 pedals an a pair of 5,10,s are the best way to go for flats , bit pricy but defiantly worth it !!!!
There are copies and cheaper alternatives by others but never tried them myself.
Seriously your only likely to suffer pedal cuts/scratches if you have have an off , so good grip is a must if you need to maintain a good balance.
( unless your trip over your bike pushing.)
You could try clip-less, great for climbing but embarrassing if you forget or don,t twist out in time .
A good basic mtb favorite like shimano,s m520 are usually so easy to get on with & great for xc


----------



## Cubist (24 Jul 2012)

Pedal rash is likely if your foot comes adrift from the pedal on techy stuff. There are plenty of stories in the "gnarlier" communities, where, as I said in the other thread, folk tend to remove the centre rear pin "just in case."

Pinned pedals coupled with sticky-waffle-soled shoes are a great combination, and far better than the old skool serrated alloy pedal surrounds. In fact, I'd be more concerned about using the serrated type for the very reason they are more likely to slip. My daughter has a 10-stitch scar on her shin from an old cage pedal. 

Go for some nice pinned pedals, but take out the killer pin, (or be brave and go clipless!!!!)


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jul 2012)

Cubist said:


> Go for some nice pinned pedals, but take out the killer pin,


 
Can I remove this pin on any pedal or only on the "thro" type ?


----------



## billflat12 (25 Jul 2012)

The cheaper pedals usually have fixed pins.
You can pick up the legendary dmr v8,s from £20 at almost any bike shop , halfords charge £22 same as chain reaction who do free next day delivery, they have 10pins per side 6 fixed & 4 removable, these removable pins also come in 4mm 6mm & 8mm sizes
Dmr,s also come in many colours ( silver wont show up paint chips from pedal strikes )
wellgo v8 copies are the same design having a grease port & ball bearings, same 10 pins each side, Chain reaction charge £13 for v8 or £22 for the basic v12 copies with sealed cartridge bearings & fully removable pins.
( removed from underneath with a phillips screwdriver )


----------



## Cubist (25 Jul 2012)

The V8 pedals have removable pins in the four corners. The middle pins are fixed. V 12 are all removable. You asked in one of your other threads about the difference with thru pins. They are fixed from underneath, so no matter how worn they get they can still be removed, whereas standard pins have Allen slots on top which can fill with mud, grit or gt misshapen with wear. Superstar pedals are a lot flatter in profile than V 12s and lighter.


----------



## akb (26 Jul 2012)

I upgraded my standard plastic pedals on the Rockhopper as they were too slippery. Now running on DMR V8s and not yet slipped off the pedals on the local trails. I like the pins, even though they do look pretty deadly. For grip, they are perfect for my needs.


----------



## MacB (26 Jul 2012)

I've got two sets of the superstar Nanos and would buy them again, I use 5/10 Impact shoes and haven't felt the need to remove any pins. It is a very grippy combination though and actually nicer once it's a bit worn.


----------



## billflat12 (26 Jul 2012)

On another note , I recently picked up these £5.99 classic alloy flats in town for a hybrid that,s used for bimbling along towpaths & loose surface paths , moulded pins are wide & flat, superior to basic nylon & more comfortable than older style bear-traps , even more surprising build quality,s ok & they feel smooth.









http://www.clasohlson.com/uk/Bicycle-Pedal/Pr348746000


----------



## lb81 (27 Jul 2012)

I have a big chunk out of my right shin from a DMR V8! had them for years though and that is the one and only time they drew blood! recently sold on flea bay for a 10er as they never got used anymore but still in perfect working order after 8 years of HARD use! cant recommend them enough.


----------



## Cubist (27 Jul 2012)

Superstar Nano-Tech and Nano Tech Thru Pin are reduced by 20% this weekend, making them £36.54.

Just sayin'

http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/prod...ucts_id=194&osCsid=f6mpmmli5ut88ajnunb20keo55


----------

